# H. gigas underwater and few others :)



## Kropa83 (May 31, 2007)

Hi everyone! This is my firsth post here. Sorry if my english is not correct but I'm not a native speaker :8o  anyway I decided to change a backgrount in my H.gigas terrarium. When I did it I get great idea. I remember myself that this spider can swim so I put in his terra a jar with water. When I let H.gigas in to the terrarium she did not start to dig like she usually do but she walked around and when she found jar  she plunged under water. She was 35 minutes under water !! I was great chance to make interesting pictures. 


enjoy  :razz: 

















...H. gigas under ground  :







P.murinus :




C.bechuanicus (adult male)  :



A.geniculata ( pragnate  female    ) :




my snake :








P.ornata, female : 






at the and I recomend a movie with my animals. This is a shor sample of thier abilitis

http://rapidshare.com/files/34274134/hunters.avi


----------



## Doezsha (May 31, 2007)

first I would like to welcome you to the boards. Thats crazy your H.gigas was free diving. that reminder me of wen I was a kid catching wolf spiders in my back yard. After i cought the spiders I would put them in a 10 gallon tank with dirt and it had a small saucer in at as a water dish that was flush with the level of the soil, the wolf spiders would run around the tank and run right across the surface of the water. How cool is that...


----------



## Kropa83 (May 31, 2007)

I't wasn't accident. She didn't fall in to jar but she dived to get safe (that's my opinion)When she decided to surface it wasn't problem for her. Hysterocrates sp. lives near water (rivers), they can walk under water and swim well. Beside I think that she wanted to get under wather earlier because her water dish was  again and again overturned


----------



## Gigas (May 31, 2007)

Did the spider manage to climb out  easy enough? my arboreals cannot  grip on recently sprayed tank walls so I can't imagine climbing up a vertical surface underwater is too easy ?


----------



## Kropa83 (May 31, 2007)

Like I sad before it wasn't problem to get out to her, they use stronk back legs to make hmm I don't know how to say it english ....  they use it like a frog do. Of course not in the same move but at the same rule (sory for my english :8o    )


----------



## Skulnik (May 31, 2007)

That is incredible!!  The H. Gigas has suddenly jumped to the top of my wish list.


----------



## Kropa83 (May 31, 2007)

In the near future I'm gonna share hers terrarium for water and ground parts. Maybe she will hunt for a smal fish  When it will be done you will see on the movie


----------



## RottweilExpress (May 31, 2007)

Isn't H. Crassipes the one who's supposed to be the diver, and often mistaken for a H. Gigas?

In any case, awesome pics!


----------



## Gigas (May 31, 2007)

I doubt most of the Hysterocrates sp. are of a pure bred line,


----------



## Dilbrain (May 31, 2007)

H Gigas is a reknowned swimmer [ if there can be such a term ] amongst T's.
I have a sling who is only 2 inches across, but I will definatly be trying this in future!
Nice pics man !

:clap:

Here's a link to a cool post that shows the gigas doing some cool stuff 


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=6322&highlight=the+gigas+project


----------



## beetleman (May 31, 2007)

yeah, very cool! i gotta try this with my female,very impressive:clap:


----------



## pinktoe23 (May 31, 2007)

wow who would've thought a tarantula could remain underwater for so long! amazing!

can they all do this without drowning or just this sp.?


----------



## Gigas (May 31, 2007)

I think this is the only genus that deliberately swims under water, Avics are known to swim over water in order to escape predators.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 31, 2007)

pinktoe23 said:


> wow who would've thought a tarantula could remain underwater for so long! amazing!
> 
> can they all do this without drowning or just this sp.?


taras are nothing like humans when it comes to breathing. they have passive breathing, which means they don't "take breaths" like me or a mouse does.  further, they don't use their blood (hemolymph, actually) as the main mechanism for oxygen dispersal (like mammals etc) so they don't have to have a heart and all the circulatory system muscle constantly beating and taking up oxygen. also, you can see the spider has a suit of air on. they can probably draw oxygen from that.

i'm not actually sure if tarantulas *can* drown, actually. depends on definition, heh. ah, by the definition "to suffocate by immersion in water" they can, as suffocation only means to deprive of oxygen. i thought drowning might have something to do with getting water in lungs =P


----------



## Stylopidae (May 31, 2007)

That's actually a really interesting idea. When I get my H. gigas, instead of a waterdish, I'm going to create a portion of the terrarium that's submerged.

Genius


----------



## syndicate (May 31, 2007)

very nice!there was a post on here a while back where someone built a tank that had an aquarium built in for there gigas.i think they wanted to see if it would hunt a gold fish lol.hystos seem to have some surprises under there sleeves.i didnt even know that they could be kept communaly until recently.
cool spiders


----------



## jr47 (May 31, 2007)

very cool. ive seen alot about them swimming and such but never seen it. ive had a female for 3 years. shes molting at present but i think when shes done i may have to rethink her tank a little.


----------



## Water spider (Jun 1, 2007)

This is the reason I have wanted to have H.gigas for some time now...

I want to have a swimming tarantula. But I am not sure I'm ready for Old world tarantulas yet.


----------



## jr47 (Jun 1, 2007)

Water spider said:


> This is the reason I have wanted to have H.gigas for some time now...
> 
> I want to have a swimming tarantula. But I am not sure I'm ready for Old world tarantulas yet.


            Ive had mine for 3 years and she is very easy to work with. Ive only had one time that she's even came close to giving me any trouble and that was when i rehoused her last time. but is quite expected when you chase them out of their burrow. even then she wasn't that bad. most of the time she will run before she will fight. and Ive only had her kick hairs once.
          i have a g. rosea that is ten times as aggressive.


----------



## Water spider (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think I would have any trouble with normal maintenance, but I would have to rehouse it at some point...

I will surely be getting one at some point, and making an enclosure that allows it to swim too.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks for posting that.  i'm always fascinated to see them go underwater (or on the surface).  i've never tried that with any of my tarantulas..but not sure any of them would really care to go for a swim. 

in that first snake picture...is that your corn snakes blood? or the rat?


----------



## Tim St. (Jun 1, 2007)

[/QUOTE]i'm not actually sure if tarantulas *can* drown, actually. depends on definition, heh. ah, by the definition "to suffocate by immersion in water" they can, as suffocation only means to deprive of oxygen. i thought drowning might have something to do with getting water in lungs =P[/QUOTE]

If you fish a bug out of a swimming pool, put it in direct sunlight on a hot day nine times outta ten it will come back to life, i do this alot when iam at a pool, iv seen spiders, mantis,dragonflies and many other bugs do this, people think iam weird for doing it, but its really neat watching them reanimate themselfs slowly back to life.

The H.Gigas is deff on my wish list, whos are some really cool pics you have there!.


----------



## Kropa83 (Jun 1, 2007)

Unfortunatelly this is snakes blood. This rat was  very strong beast. He bites snake in a head but he was eated  anyway :?  . It was the last rat meal


----------



## Keith Richard (Jun 5, 2007)

Kropa83 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my firsth post here. Sorry if my english is not correct but I'm not a native speaker :8o  anyway I decided to change a backgrount in my H.gigas terrarium. When I did it I get great idea. I remember myself that this spider can swim so I put in his terra a jar with water. When I let H.gigas in to the terrarium she did not start to dig like she usually do but she walked around and when she found jar  she plunged under water. She was 35 minutes under water !! I was great chance to make interesting pictures.
> 
> 
> enjoy  :razz: QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 5, 2007)

Kropa83 said:


> Unfortunatelly this is snakes blood. This rat was  very strong beast. He bites snake in a head but he was eated  anyway :?  . It was the last rat meal


what??????????


----------



## Becky (Jun 6, 2007)

H. gigas suddenly jumps up my wishlist lol Brill pics! 

Do slings swim aswell or only adults?


----------



## NBond1986 (Jun 7, 2007)

WOW......i am amazed.


----------



## Duc de Blangis (Aug 4, 2007)

while fraternizing at a poolside bar at a resort in cameroon i observed this. i couldn't tell if it was gigas or crassipes.


----------



## Brando (Aug 6, 2007)

Duc de Blangis said:


> while fraternizing at a poolside bar at a resort in cameroon i observed this. i couldn't tell if it was gigas or crassipes.


LOL, nice.


----------

